# HP-DV7 How to disable integrated graphic card

## sale

Hello!

In my laptop I have integrated intel graphic card and radeon hd5650 graphic card.

How do I know wich card is being used?

Is it possible to disable intel card, so that X uses ati card? 

I do not know if ati card is recognised by system-kernel... if I type in console lspci here is what I see:

```
HP-DV7 src # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller ([code]rev 02)

00[/code][/b]:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev[b] 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68c1

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa60

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

7f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

7f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

7f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

7f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

7f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

7f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

HP-DV7 src # 
```

Thx for helping me!

SaleLast edited by sale on Thu Mar 31, 2011 6:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

sometimes the onboard intel is disable by a device (like using an external monitor), sometimes by bios option, sometimes you cannot. It depend on your laptop

and your ati card is seen (and the intel too)

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68c1 
```

try tell users your laptop model, you might get attention from someone that also own one.

----------

## jburns

Does http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo help.

----------

## sale

Well, laptop is allways pluged in so no need to switch graphic. I wonder if there is a way to see wich card is used...

I have strange isuess with keyboard - I have to press fn key in order tu use F1 - F12 keys..

----------

